
Jeff Bezos’s $150B Fortune Is a Policy Failure - dtien
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/08/the-problem-with-bezos-billions/566552/?single_page=true
======
cmurf
Of course when the tax rates were sky high above 75% for the top tax bracket,
wealthy people went to greater lengths to spend their money on things that
caused a tax deduction. Thus they largely avoided the highest brackets. This
increased the velocity of money. It creased middle class wage growth. And it
increased the investment in private and public infrastructure.

And low taxes has encourage hoarding. Hoarding is what happens beyond
reasonable savings. Everyone should save money but at a certain point of
wealth, it's no longer saving. It's hoarding. And Bezos is just one of many
examples of hoarders. And I agree it's a public policy failure that he's
encouraged to be a hoarder rather than being encouraged to do something else
with it, or forfeit 91 cents on every additional dollar he makes to someone
with a different (perhaps better or worse) imagination on what to do with it.
Hoarding is stagnation across the board.

The other kind of hoarding that drives me crazy happens with patents. No
innovation, no licensing, just suing to prevent other companies from using the
innovation covered by the patent. If the patent isn't actively used or
licensed, it should be expired/forfeit.

~~~
MR4D
If it were a private company where he couldn’t sell his stock, would you still
call it hoarding?

------
Findeton
That's an absurd article...

~~~
int_handler
Can you please elaborate on your reasoning?

